# LWC opening hours?



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi,

Does anyone have experience of the LWC Harley St opening hours over weekends and public holidays? (I'm worrying as the Easter hols are coming up and I will be due to start a cycle of medicated DIUI). I have tried asking a couple of the nurses but I have only been given very vauge replies that really havn't put me at ease.

Thanks.


----------



## hurshy (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi,

I'm in the same situation as you (we're having our first unmedicated DIUI at LWC) & i just know I'll ovulate over the Easter Bank Holiday!

I'm calling them tomorrow so shall try and get a proper answer from them & post on here accordingly!

Good luck with your DIUI,

H xx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls

I am at LWC in Harley Street, but attend the satellite clinic in Cardiff for scans up to EC and ET.  I'm not sure if it will be possible for me, but we are aiming for blasts this time which will be have to go back next Sunday.  I asked the Cardiff clinic if they would be open on a Sunday and she said if a procedure needs to be carried out they will go in.

Best of luck with your treatments               .

Louj


----------



## jwb (Jan 4, 2009)

I have been booked for a scan in LWC Cardiff on Good Friday (which could just as easily been done the day before)  so we assumed bank holidays are business as normal for LWC.
Good luck


----------



## jwb (Jan 4, 2009)

Ohh Hi LouJ
I havent met anyone attending Cardiff yet

Hope all is going well


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi JWB!

Everything is going well thanks hon!  I have the trigger shot tonight and then will be in for EC on Tuesday in London.

How are things with you?  I've only ever met one other girl who is using Cardiff and met approached her at the clinic the other week, seem to very few of us  .

Nice to 'meet' you  .

Louj


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Ooh Congratulations on your BFP woo hoo!          Did you go to Swansea or London for EC and ET?

Louj


----------



## jwb (Jan 4, 2009)

Why did you decide on London? I went to Swansea for my EC and they seemed very nice (have based a lot of treatment decisions on niceness!!)


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hiya

Thought I had come across you before, I welcomed you to the site ;

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170935.msg2702080#msg2702080

We did ICSI but we took advantage of the 3 IVF's for the price of 2 which at the time was only available through their London Clinic. We live in Devon so a trek anyway we look at it. I did go to Swansea though for a practice ET as I had a really bad experience with IUI at a former clinic, very friendly there.

Louj


----------



## jwb (Jan 4, 2009)

I am so excited to meet someone going to the same clinic as me!! Made my decision on which clinic on the basis of likeing them and the smallness of the clinic (Swansea is a bit more NHS hospitally) after DH was sent there for a  NHS  test (local hospital has lost its testing certificate). Live in the welsh valleys but origionally from Callington just over the border into Cornwall. Travelling so far for treatment can't help the stress levels. This treatment has been the only time I wished I lived in London!
 Janet


----------



## jwb (Jan 4, 2009)

I didn't notice that you went to Cardiff from your previous post  
Bit wrapped up with decision making back then! now just stuck on the waiting game (2WW, 1st scan etc)


----------

